# 1970 Murray Eliminator F-3 Mark-1 (24x20)



## Jersey Shore Mark (Jul 1, 2013)

Just picked this bike up last Saturday.It`s a 24x20 1970 Murray Eliminator F-3 Mark-1. Gonna detail it and replace a few things to make it correct,and Ride It!!  Anyone have a sissy bar for it? Please let me know..This one`s shot.... Thanks for the look!
Mark


----------



## 86cj7 (Jul 2, 2013)

that is a cool bike. I am not a fan of the 24" muscle bikes but that one looks great


----------



## palerider (Jul 3, 2013)

the 24s ride nice   sweet bike


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 4, 2013)

*Nice find!*

Got to love those Murray fade bikes. I would try and save the sissy bar if you can, it is the original Troxel. It should clean up a little better with some 0000 steel wool.

Congrats!


----------

